# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Trees, vegetables, cereal cultivation and prodution in europe (geographic production)

## julia90

*Olive Oil Production*


2010 production

1 Spain 45,5%(of world production)
2 Italy 16,8%
3 Greece 10,8%
8 Portugal 2,0%

In italy it is produced in all the centre and south, with the exception of too montainous areas; in liguria, and in northern italy only around the lake garda.


*Wheat*

2010 production
5 France 5,8%(of world production)
6 Germany 3,6%
11 Ukraine 2,5%
14 United Kingdom 2,2%
16 Poland 1,4%
18 Italy 1%
21 Romania 0,8%
22 Spain 0,8%
23 Denmark 0,7%
26 Czech Rep. 0,6%
27 Bulgaria 0,6%
28 Hungary 0,5%
35 Sweden 0,3%


*Rice*




*Maize*

production 2009
7 France 1,8%(of world production)
10 Ukraine 1,2%



*Oat*




*Millet*




*Barley*
... the beer domination

2010 poduction
1 Germany 8,4%(of world broduction)
2 France 8,1%
3 Ukraine 6,8%
5 Spain 6,6%
9 United Kingdom 4,2%

----------

